# Homemade Quad Cycle



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I came across this thread on RV.net and I was amazed, I've never seen anything like this that was homemade before. Plans are only $18, talk about a fun winter project. Now if I was retried and wanted to just roam around a campground this would be a blast.

Plan Kits & more Photos


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

That is cool. I wonder what the weight capacity could be on something like that. Pretty cool project for my son and I.

Thanks for sharing,

Dan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dan the Sidekick says about 400lb capacity, but doesn't really say it all that firm.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Now, wouldn't one of these come in handy at WDW's Fort Wilderness?!!!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

At first glance, I didn't realize it was all PVC pipe. Must be a nice 'springy' ride.
And how about those 'headlight' lenses... Tops off a Starbucks cup?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool! I wonder how much time it took and cost$$ - would be a fun project!
Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL...I think this is great. People have some great ideas and using PVC pipe makes this really low cost.


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Steve, throw some pontoons on that baby and you got your own duck!!!


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

I was looking through their web site and someone asked about adding a small trailer...............here we go. lol
Looks like a really neat vehicle to peddle around camping areas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

walkerman said:


> Hey Steve, throw some pontoons on that baby and you got your own duck!!!


Chitty Chitty Bang Bang...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool but I want to know what you were doing on the dark side


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Very cool but I want to know what you were doing on the dark side


Shhhhh don't tell anyone but I'm actually a Moderator over there... yeah I know. Doug, Jim, Dean & Gordon have already flogged me for it. I hang out with the Toy Haulers, the rebels of RV.net - were there to keep the bluehairs in check


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Very cool but I want to know what you were doing on the dark side


Shhhhh don't tell anyone but I'm actually a Moderator over there... yeah I know. Doug, Jim, Dean & Gordon have already flogged me for it. I hang out with the Toy Haulers, the rebels of RV.net - were there to keep the bluehairs in check








[/quote]

Well you got your work cut out for you







It's good to know they have a good guy Moding there. Maybe I will have to sneak a peek there someday.


----------

